
Ventilator Stockpiling and Availability in the US [pdf] - metabagel
http://www.centerforhealthsecurity.org/resources/COVID-19/200214-VentilatorAvailability-factsheet.pdf
======
viggity
62,000 in the country. Half are meant for kids and babies. Only 8900 in
national stockpile. If the potential peak numbers are as bad I've seen, it
sounds like they could use an extra 8900 per major metro.

